# Steve Roach appreciation topic



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

This is an appreciation topic, so I kindly request members who don't like this music to refrain from commenting. I know very well this music isn't for everyone and is somehow quick to attract negative comments. Thank you.

Ambient composer Steve Roach is, quite simply, my favorite non-classical artist. For decades, he has been paving his way as an independent artist, very prolific, yet maintaining a consistent quality throughout his output that is unmatched by any other ambient composer I know of.
His (largely) electronic soundworlds are a place where time stands still, where you can find inner peace and introspection. A place where you can escape from the burden of daily life and feel a timeless connection to earth, nature and the universe.

I like to think of him as some kind of wizard of electronic music, who spends hours and hours in his desert studio tweaking his soundworlds to perfection.
There is a lot of variety. From the beatless, "pure" ambient music, to the pulse-driven berlin-school inspired music, to tribal ambient (see this thread: https://www.talkclassical.com/54307-tribal-ambient.html).
_Some_ of his music is specifically meant as background music, to enhance the atmopshere of your room and to play on low volume in a continuous loop.

If you have a thing for ambient music and electronic music/synthesizers, it's nearly impossible not to appreciate what he does.
I know there are a few other fans around here. So let's talk about his music, your favorites etc. Here are a few favorites, among many, many others...

Dream Body




Utterly gorgeous soundscape. Drifting aimlessly between the stars.

Empath Current




A more recent track. I love the way the sequences come to a halt near the end. Very serene.

The Eternal Expanse
https://steveroach.bandcamp.com/track/the-eternal-expanse-2
It takes time to hear what's going on here, what's under the surface. I had to listen to this piece quite a few times before I "got" it. There's an ebb and flow and a sense of space that I find absolutely liberating. Near the end I get goosebumps. It's... the music of freedom.

The Passing Time




A rather melodic piece with an otherwordly intro.

His most recent album includes bird sounds, which seems like a total cliche, but I found it actually quite pleasant as background music. Somehow he made it work.
https://steveroach.bandcamp.com/album/atmosphere-for-dreaming


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my favourite artists in the "ambient" genre. This was my introduction to his world (probably around 2000):










Many more followed.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Have you heard Aphex Twin’s Selected Ambient Works Vols. 1 & 2?

Roach is good—his work is intriguing but I don’t think I completely understand it yet.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

*Roach*

The Deacon does NOT ride for ambient.
But I DO have two Roach lps. Both at least have some pulse to them. Probably his busiest releases:
EMPETUS and TRAVELLER.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I could be wrong, but I don't think that Roach has taken the Ravel approach of hoping a Paris street vendor would whistle one of his works. However, this type of material can be useful in film.

Does he ever take a composition some other place and then come back?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> The Deacon does NOT ride for ambient.
> But I DO have two Roach lps. Both at least have some pulse to them. Probably his busiest releases:
> EMPETUS and TRAVELLER.


I like those, too. Those are the busiest of the old ones but he has done quite a bit more active albums.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Room2201974 said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think that Roach has taken the Ravel approach of hoping a Paris street vendor would whistle one of his works. However, this type of material can be useful in film.
> 
> Does he ever take a composition some other place and then come back?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambient_music


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

DeepR said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambient_music


Oh, I get it now. It's like someone bottled Tchaikovsky's issue with modulation and added steroids to it. Play on.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Room2201974 said:


> Oh, I get it now. It's like someone bottled Tchaikovsky's issue with modulation and added steroids to it. Play on.


You just can't help yourself, can you? Even though I specifically asked for it in the first paragraph of my opening post.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

DeepR said:


> You just can't help yourself, can you? Even though I specifically asked for it in the first paragraph of my opening post.


Ah, so sorry! Sometimes I go for the one liner and forget there are those who don't have a funny bone.


----------

